# St Albans mini meet up?



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

It has been noticed that there are quite a few of us here from St Albans or the nearby area and wondered if anyone fancies a group walk/chat/meet up at Veralmium Park? We could have our own Mini Poo Fest!!! 

Is there a day of the week that suits everyone best? Weekday or Weekend? 

Lolly and I are available any day (except Tuesdays and Fridays) from 8am. Maybe (if a weekday) after 9.30am would suit those of you with school aged children (I have school aged children but they are both out of the house and on their way to school before 8am ) 

Let me know your thoughts if you're interested.

Janet


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, count me in and easy on whether it's a weekday or weekend as I only work 3.5 days and can switch my free days around.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish, enjoy x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Me, me, me.  Count me in, but you'll probably already know that.

I'm free with a bit of notice, weekdays best. But may not get enough free time until end of July (Clients booking me up fast for their holidays). In which case it may dip into the start of the summer hols. Or not if it comes together quicker.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Me, me, me.  Count me in, but you'll probably already know that.
> 
> I'm free with a bit of notice, weekdays best. But may not get enough free time until end of July (Clients booking me up fast for their holidays). In which case it may dip into the start of the summer hols. Or not if it comes together quicker.


Oh Julie we can't leave you and Millie out! Check your diary and see when you have a spare couple of hours and book our meet up in. Let us know when and we'll go for it on that day. Anyone who can make it can join us. We can always make it a monthly event from September if anyone fancies? (for example - 9.30am on the first Wednesday of every month)


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm not too far - could probably make it if you could maybe meet a little later to let the M25 traffic clear a bit - any time from 10 should be ok rather than 9.30. That is if you can stand the noise! I can see Dylan becoming an outcast!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Helen I hope you can make it. I can thank you in person then for all the advice and support of getting Millie onto NI. (Sorry Janet, didn't mean to hijack your thread with talk of NI  )

And of course meet Dylan too


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Oh Helen I hope you can make it. I can thank you in person then for all the advice and support of getting Millie onto NI. (Sorry Janet, didn't mean to hijack your thread with talk of NI  )
> 
> And of course meet Dylan too


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, we'd love to come. Thanks


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi

Would love Max to meet up with some other cockapoo's as he loves nothing more than spending time with other dogs, would only be able to do weekend though : (


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just booked Millie in to be spayed    on Monday 25 July. She will have to have 10 days house rest and not go mad for another 4 days after that.

Meeting up may become difficult after that date for a while


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Maxwell said:


> Hi
> 
> Would love Max to meet up with some other cockapoo's as he loves nothing more than spending time with other dogs, would only be able to do weekend though : (


If we said a Sunday afternoon. I could do 17th or 31st


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Just booked Millie in to be spayed    on Monday 25 July. She will have to have 10 days house rest and not go mad for another 4 days after that.
> 
> Meeting up may become difficult after that date for a while


Same day as Lolly!!!! I hadn't thought about the rest period after  May have to wait until September now then unless we can fit it in before 25th. We're on hols from 10th August but I suppose you could all meet up without me :cry2:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok everyone, just analysed everyone's requests and taken into account the two spayings. 

I personally have no spare mornings available before Millie has her op. So if some of you want to meet up sooner rather than later, that will be good.

I like the idea of meeting every first Weds of the month at 10 or 10.30 to give Helen chance to get over. But equally Niki can't make it during the week and the rest of us can do weekends (I can do the odd weekend).

We also have to take into account the summer hols and people and doggies coming and going.

So can I suggest that we look at either Weds 7 Sept or Sun 11 Sept. The Sunday will include all 6 of us hopefully. 

Let me know your thoughts. :behindsofa:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I could do Sun 11th out of those two suggestions.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> I could do Sun 11th out of those two suggestions.


Yep Sunday 11th would be good for me - could get as big as Rickmansworth yippee


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yep Sunday 11th good for me


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Not me I'm afraid - I'm working at the Essex Country Show in Billericay that weekend.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah Helen what a shame. But we will do another one after that.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Are we sticking with Sun 11 Sep then? Will put it in the diary. Will be good to see how much they have grown by then. No doubt Obi will be the smallest


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller would love to join you all, that day!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Are we sticking with Sun 11 Sep then? Will put it in the diary. Will be good to see how much they have grown by then. No doubt Obi will be the smallest


That date is fine with me and in the diary...


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

okay add another to the list Harley and i will do our best great to meet up again. i'm around most of time so if anyone fancies a walk sooner give me a shout, i'm in Berkhamsted but can travel let me know


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Would love to meet up sooner but Lolly is going in to be spayed on Monday  so will be on light walks only for a week or so and then off on hols soon after. So maybe we could meet up early September? Can't wait for Harley to show us all his training progress. maybe some of it will rub off on Lolly!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ok - So far it looks like there could be 7 of us so far on 11th September

Me 
Embee
Jedicrazy - Clare
Milliedog - Julie
Maxwell - Niki
Wellerfeller - Karen
Mez-Uk - Mary.

Will finalise the plans nearer the time


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking forward to it


----------



## badgerbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

Just posting laughingly -- I live in Vermont, USA and when I saw St Albans I was SO excited as there is a St Albans here, maybe 40 minutes away! And then I looked closer at the location... whoops... Have fun you guys!


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Just come across this thread, not to far away, might be able to make it, will have to see closer to the date.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Do we have a time fixed for this meet up? Just want to make sure we are not late!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey I think we can make 11th Sept and don't live too far away (just been through St Albans on the train actually). Would be great to meet up with a dog this time lol!!

Hopefully count us in!!

Harri x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

oooh goody, getting more poo's!!! Could possibly be 10?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Janets away at the moment and I think out of internet contact. 

Definitely Sunday 11 Sept at Verulam Park, not sure of the start time. Any one travelling from far afield have a preferred time? 

I'll sit down tomorrow morning with pen and paper and tot up who's coming and post it here. 

Looking forward to this event greatly :jumping:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Julie, if when Janet gets back you could post times on here as have spoken to Lisa, spatacus' owner and I think they are also interested in joining the meet. I have told her to check on here for a definate time and I am away next week too so will check when we get back


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Just been told Josh's karate grading has changed from 18th to 11th Sept - grrrr!! But it starts at 1.30pm so we may still be able to come but not for long (therefore a 9.30/10am start would be better but you guys do what suits you & if we can make it we'll come too x). Just typical!!!!! X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

early start sounds good to me x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Definitely Sunday 11 Sept at Verulam Park,


I know where the park is but not sure whereabouts the associated car park is. (My Dad and sisters are all St Albans born so will be ashamed of me having to ask)

What road should I put into our SatNav? :racer:

Dave


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Might be able to make this one!  Just checked and it's only about an hour away.  Is anyone able to confirm a time and car park location (pref sat nav postcode!) as I am hopeless at finding places. Crystal clear instructions please! Lol

Karen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ooh Karen, it would be fab if you can make it too!!! . It's about an hour for us too x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I should be able to make it


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Julie started a new thread (although I think she posted it in the wrong section ) with final arrangements. I'll send everyone who has said they are interested in coming a PM with my mobile number so that you can contact me in case you are late so that we can wait for you or let you know where we are. 

See *Here* for the new thread.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I've sent a PM to everyone that I think has expressed an interest in coming. If you haven't received a message from me then please let me know and we can add you to the list!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Shame I can't make any Sunday meets as I work, so maybe a saturday or weekday mini-meet in the autumn would be great ??


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I could do a weekday meet. Will need a few weeks notice to make sure I pencil the day out of my diary. Would be fab to meet up with you


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I can also do a weekday meet as long as its not Monday or Friday


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> I can also do a weekday meet as long as its not Monday or Friday


I can do a weekday as long as its a Monday or Friday


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

embee said:


> I can do a weekday as long as its a Monday or Friday


lol! We'll have to take it in turns!


----------



## Bunnyman (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning,
I'd like to bring my cockapoo Sparty to the meet up this Sunday- is the park large? will it be easy to find everyone? Lisa


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Bunnyman said:


> Morning,
> I'd like to bring my cockapoo Sparty to the meet up this Sunday- is the park large? will it be easy to find everyone? Lisa


Hi Lisa
I started a new thread on this with all the arrangements of where to meet and what the park has to offer.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3270

Look forward to seeing you there. 

If the link above doesn't work let me know


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Bunnyman said:


> Morning,
> I'd like to bring my cockapoo Sparty to the meet up this Sunday- is the park large? will it be easy to find everyone? Lisa


I've sent you a PM with some extra details. The park is large but we are going to meet on the first field opposite the Westminster Lodge carpark. You won't be able to miss us all with our beautiful dogs 

Hope to see you there


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> lol! We'll have to take it in turns!


Why don't we go for a Saturday then, as soon as Mandy's new baby is allowed out? Would be great to see her too


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Saturdays are good for me  I'm always up for company on a walk.


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

Have any dates been arranged yet?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry Nicky, this has been in the planning since July time and we met up this Sunday just gone. 

There is another meet up on 9 Oct at Virginia Water. Approx 30/40 mins from St Albans, but further away from you in Beds, although not a huge distance away. The is the Surrey Meet up.


----------

